# Ashley Boudoir | NSFW



## e.rose (Jul 22, 2015)

I did a trade shoot with my H/MUA.

I haven't done boudoir in years, and the last one I did really sucked, haha. This one is better. 

I can't post these anywhere else yet... mostly because I don't know how I want to deal with these in terms of branding and having a senior portrait line along side a women's portraiture line... so I shall just post them here for now. 

1.



2.


3.


4.


5.


6.


7.


8.


9.


10.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 22, 2015)

11.


12.


13.


14.
 

15.
 

16.
 

17.
 

18.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 22, 2015)

None suck thats for sure.  #16 foot cut off,  nitpick.  I would think she'd be extremely pleased with these.


----------



## Parker219 (Jul 22, 2015)

First off, very nice image quality, but I am sure you already knew that.

Photos 1-5 and 9-10 don't do anything for me. Maybe its because of the background / setting. They are just kind of...bland....you know?

Imagine photo 1 with nothing on except a white sheet and her giving that same look...HOT!

Photos 16-18 are just okay for me.

With that being said I LOVE Photos 6-8 and 11-15 with photo 15 being my favorite.

She has an almost angel like glow to her, which you made happen of course.

In conclusion, I think you did a great job!


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 22, 2015)

These are totally safe for my work.  Where are the NSFW ones???


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 22, 2015)

These are all gorgeous!


----------



## kathyt (Jul 23, 2015)

Stunning work


----------



## e.rose (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you all!


----------



## devorator (Jul 23, 2015)

Beautiful model, nice light. My fav is #11 tho I would love to see that wee finger...Overall great shooting. A little bit to much crop for my taste but great angles in most of em. Keep up the good work.

Ps: i would continue the fairytale that starts in #11..  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlane (Jul 23, 2015)

Nice job E.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 23, 2015)

Big thumbs up.  Loving 8, 12 & 15


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 23, 2015)

e.rose said:


> I can't post these anywhere else yet... mostly because I don't know how I want to deal with these in terms of branding and having a senior portrait line along side a women's portraiture line... so I shall just post them here for now.



If you don't want to mess up your senior portrait line, make a second website with a new watermark. Make like a second business. Because these are really great, and you shouldn't miss out on doing more of these shoots!!!


----------



## boomer (Jul 23, 2015)

Great shots! Love the lighting too. What was your light setup on 11-15? Looks like a mix of window light too...


----------



## e.rose (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone!



FITBMX said:


> If you don't want to mess up your senior portrait line, make a second website with a new watermark. Make like a second business. Because these are really great, and you shouldn't miss out on doing more of these shoots!!!



Yeah that's the thing... I don't really want to deal with a separate business. A separate BRAND... yes... but I don't want to have to run a whole OTHER website with a whole OTHER social media presence to go along with it. I have a hard enough time with one. I have to figure out how to separate the two visually online without actually physically separating anything. 

I'm about to launch a women's line, and what it might come down to is not sharing anything blatantly boudoir online. Just things that hint to it, along with the normal women's portraiture that I do. I can talk about booking boudoir shoots without showing too much lingerie and then bring my full boudoir portfolio to the pre-shoot consult.

...I just haven't really thought through all the logistics yet.



boomer said:


> Great shots! Love the lighting too. What was your light setup on 11-15? Looks like a mix of window light too...



It's 100% window light, actually, haha.

The window behind her with a V-flat in front of her.


----------



## jl1975 (Jul 23, 2015)

Those are quite good.  Numbers 10 and 14 are quite good.  Gorgeous eyes.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 23, 2015)

e.rose said:


> Yeah that's the thing... *I don't really want to deal with a separate business.* A separate BRAND... yes... but I don't want to have to run a whole OTHER website with a whole OTHER social media presence to go along with it. I have a hard enough time with one. I have to figure out how to separate the two visually online without actually physically separating anything.
> 
> I'm about to launch a women's line, and what it might come down to is not sharing anything blatantly boudoir online. Just things that hint to it, along with the normal women's portraiture that I do. I can talk about booking boudoir shoots without showing too much lingerie and then bring my full boudoir portfolio to the pre-shoot consult.
> 
> ...I just haven't really thought through all the logistics yet.



I understand that! I think your plan of not posting a bunch boudoir photos on your website should work fine.
But make sure you show us!


----------



## e.rose (Jul 23, 2015)

jl1975 said:


> Those are quite good.  Numbers 10 and 14 are quite good.  Gorgeous eyes.


Thank you!


----------

